# Hello everybody



## pro4me (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello, Just introducing myself to this new forum and look forward to checking the site out. My main interest in this forum is the video section and model R/C Jet section.


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome!
I am sure you will find some very cool videos within the forum
enjoy


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to this forum Pro4me !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome and hope you will enjoy it very mutch.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

welcome to the forum
yeah, you will learn alot, just read through the forums


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Yep, a lot of stuff.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome, the model RC jet sounds interesting, do you have an RC plane with a small jet or something?


----------



## batis (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot for taking me into this forum. I am an ex-Sergeant, who loves aviation a lot. However, I am not too sure about "Thread", and "Reply to Thread", and stuff like that, as I am new to this kind of activities. Neverthelesss, I think I would be posing "threads" soon. In the meantime, I would love to go through the posts on this site, learn more.
Thank you.


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

Just do not become a 1 time poster.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 19, 2006)

please do not be


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I hear Henk's voice echoing, no, its just looma copying again!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Henk (Jun 19, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I think I hear Henk's voice echoing, no, its just looma copying again!
> 
> Welcome aboard!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

I do that to annoy my sister, now i subconsciously do that everywhere


----------



## Henk (Jun 20, 2006)

Small things amuse small minds.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 21, 2006)

yup


----------

